# What's your boot time?



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Just for giggles...  http://www.sevenforums.com/attachments/tutorials/1099d1227815166-restart-time-restart-time.zip


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

Damn this dual boot system is slow.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Who gives a hoot about your boot time with a desktop like that?


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Who gives a hoot about your boot time with a desktop like that?



yeah she's worth the wait.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

I just ran this nothing happened other than the restart !


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe some help here Trickson... http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/720-restart-time.html


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Maybe some help here Trickson... http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/720-restart-time.html



Sweet here is mine .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm running a Silverstone HDDBoost with a SuperTalent 32GB ssd and a WD 1T Black for comparison. Someone with a real ssd is going to come blow us all out of the water lol.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 1, 2010)

Lowest so far


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

By the Win 7 forums standard that isnt bad Joe... Fastest I recall seeing on their forum is 29 seconds.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 1, 2010)

that hdd boost thing is sick looking man!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> that hdd boost thing is sick looking man!



It works pretty good if you have a smaller ssd to donate to the system...not bad for the money.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 1, 2010)

Also I do have multiple users on this pc. So take off a second or 2.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

For those considering ssd on the cheap... http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/29176-silverstone-hddboost-review.html Really only worth it if you already have a small ssd in hand tho.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 1, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Damn this dual boot system is slow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/Capture049.jpg



Yeah I don't see a submission.  Lol


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres another dual boot setup. The first one is a WD 500GB Black and this one is a WD 750GB Black.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

That's it...no one else posts here but MetalRacer!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Not related but I have to share lol... http://www.break.com/index/machine-gun-scare-prank.html


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't compete with MetalRacer's desktop


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

Single boot with Maxtor 60GB sata 150.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ooof!   Does she have a broken left leg?   Nm, I'm all about one legged chicks anyway.


----------



## ERazer (Aug 1, 2010)

metal ur pics r sick  sorry ot


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Ooof!   Does she have a broken left leg?   Nm, I'm all about one legged chicks anyway.



I don't know my eyes never make it down that far.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

This has got to be the best thread on TPU tonite for sure!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Who gives a hoot about your boot time with a desktop like that?


Haha I second that! 

Metalracer always has the sweet desk top gal's


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Another one for giggles... http://www.comcast.net/video/cruel-joke-pilot-fakes-fainting-spell/1555387388/


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah 55 seconds with a SSD card I have now so I would like to know the spec's on the kind of Drives every one is running . Some how I find this all a bit BS .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL!

All I have is Silverstone HDDBoost with a SuperTalent 32GB ssd installed and a WD 1T Black, all on Win7 Pro.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> LOL!
> 
> All I have is silverstone HDDBoost with a SuperTalent 32GB ssd installed and a WD 1T Black, all on Win7 Pro.



NOW That is better , Now I don't feel as bad .


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Let me throw a rig together on the bench with a single ssd and see how it fares.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

I HATE you all ... You must be running just the bare min ! I mean what 4 services ? You guys don't play fair ! You know how to tweak the BALLS out of you OS / computer and even your monitors GOD !


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 1, 2010)

Man, imagining running this with Tiny7, it'd be about 25 seconds. It's around 45 on my P4 laptop, so a gaming computer should shred it. I don't wanna install it in my system though.


----------



## Perseid (Aug 1, 2010)

148 seconds. Beat that!

It's definitely time for a new machine. 

This isn't really a reliable test, though. I know from experience with my machine that I could do this 5 times and get results +/- 20 seconds of this.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> I HATE you all ... You must be running just the bare min ! I mean what 4 services ? You guys don't play fair ! You know how to tweak the BALLS out of you OS / computer and even your monitors GOD !



If I can stop laughing long enough maybe I can set this other rig up...


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Though about 30 seconds of that is my hardware RAID controller's initialization screen, and I have a login screen that I have to type my password for...

This is on my main rig.


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> I HATE you all ... You must be running just the bare min ! I mean what 4 services ? You guys don't play fair ! You know how to tweak the BALLS out of you OS / computer and even your monitors GOD !



I didn't do a thing. Had everything setup as normal in my specs. I did try with just my SSD installed and got the exact same time. I get 46 seconds every time.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

And mine is on my gamer which in no way is optimized...not even the ram is overclocked.

I will have the other rig up shortly for comparison.


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Be patient, I just grabbed what I laid eyes on first and threw it on the board. I have to load Win7 on this ssd...   (My side is killing me from all this giggling)


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> I didn't do a thing. Had everything setup as normal in my specs. I did try with just my SSD installed and got the exact same time. I get 46 seconds every time.



Man that is fast !   I need to tweak mine to get any thing out of it . 
BTW about this program how is yours being shown to you ? I have to go into the file and click it then it shows me the score if I wait too long my score goes to the max . I think this thing is not really giving me the right #s .


----------



## DrPepper (Aug 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> Man that is fast !   I need to tweak mine to get any thing out of it .
> BTW about this program how is yours being shown to you ? I have to go into the file and click it then it shows me the score if I wait too long my score goes to the max . I think this thing is not really giving me the right #s .



The fact i'm only 4 seconds behind a x25 gives me a boner.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> The fact i'm only 4 seconds behind a x25 gives me a boner.



Yeah my Epeen is all up and in over this as well . 

so any thoughts as to how one can get faster boot times ?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2010)

There's a thread about this already here.

I converted the VBScript to an excutable back then too.  You can get it here.


My restart time is still slow:


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

OK I am a SHMUCK ! I had not extracted the file to desktop this was giving me all the trouble sorry for the fup oh here erocker how is this ? 
 Yeah I thought mine was faster !!! YEAH !


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok - I'm up and running. Let me download a few apps and I will run it for you.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

HMM I took the RAID out and look at my time now going to be tough to beat .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW! Junk install, no tweaks, no drivers,default settings on everything....To be honest, this install is of Tiny 7, but by no means stripped to the bone.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Hold on - I'm going to do a quickie OC and see if it nets anything. Brb...


----------



## erocker (Aug 1, 2010)

trickson said:


> OK I am a SHMUCK ! I had not extracted the file to desktop this was giving me all the trouble sorry for the fup oh here erocker how is this ?
> Yeah I thought mine was faster !!! YEAH !



That's where it should be.   Mine would be faster but I have a USB 3.0 device and it's monitor that eats up time. Even with my RAID disconnected it still has to load the drivers since my SSD is in the RAID array.. just not in RAID itself.

This is a great guide: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks

Just don't enable the "clear page file on shutdown" it adds time and isn't necessary if you aren't running a pagefile.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

erocker said:


> That's where it should be.   Mine would be faster but I have a USB 3.0 device and it's monitor that eats up time. Even with my RAID disconnected it still has to load the drivers since my SSD is in the RAID array.. just not in RAID itself.
> 
> This is a great guide: http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?47212-Vista-32-64-SSD-Windows-Registry-tweaks
> 
> Just don't enable the "clear page file on shutdown" it adds time and isn't necessary if you aren't running a pagefile.


Yeah I am having too much fun just painted the room and got it all back to normal today and well found this and well I fixed my stake .  
Yeah I never have that on any way seemed to slow my computers down so always left it off . 
Great guide I will look into this thank you ! Man I want to see if I can get lower now I see a 37 in here !
To be totally honest I think my E-Peen just hit a new high seeing a core i7 Extreme 6 CORE CPU ! OMG I am just drooolllling right now and that it is 2 seconds faster than mine on boot up wow ! I just felt it all there !


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 1, 2010)

Not bad for "old hardware"


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Not bad for "old hardware"
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/boot.jpg



How can you call it old ? You and I have the same CPU and it is old ?


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Aug 1, 2010)

well it's not a I7 and it doesnt have a SSD


----------



## HossHuge (Aug 1, 2010)

Rig1 in system spec. I'll try rig2 later.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

OC seems to have little to no effect here...me thinks cpu makes no difference here.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

BarbaricSoul said:


> well it's not a I7 and it doesnt have a SSD



So put an SSD in and see the speed feel the speed be the speed . man your system is in need of one . you will think twice .


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> OC seems to have little to no effect here...me thinks cpu makes no difference here.
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Jul312217.jpg



Please tell me what your drives are .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Tricks, it's an old SuperTalent 32GB...not sure if it's even available anymore. I will try to find some more info on it for you.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

What do you mean by old ? Because it sure looks fast .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is the data sheet... http://www.supertalent.com/datasheets/6_155.pdf They are very old...I would be willing to bet if I sat down and really tweaked it times would drop.

I will have a Vertex 2 60GB here next week and we will see what it is capable of.


----------



## enaher (Aug 1, 2010)

Here my boot on my laptop: 




Not bad for laptop HDD


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 1, 2010)

I changed a few boot settings in BIOS and shut down Turbo V and managed to shave 12 seconds off the previous time. This is still a dual boot setup plus I have to log on.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

nice to see you got some thing out of your tweak . I found that if you just have a striped down version of your os it can shave tons off I am not going to do that just to shave some time off boot but man fast is fast and the low - upper 30's for start time is kinda cool .

OH to add one more thing this is  more to do with your SSD or HDD set up . So please also give your HDD and / or SSD drive information as well . It would help .


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 1, 2010)

wow!! mine is terrible!! mine is 156 seconds!!! i have no idea why mine is so much longer, the boot drive is a WD500AAKS driver its older like before they started WD black, WD blue, WD green etc but no bad sectors etc etc


----------



## JATownes (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is mine.  I definately want an SSD.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

I would have thought by now someone here would have blown me out of the water. 39 seconds for the gamer and 36 for the bench rig so far...so what is it about my set-up that seems to be having this effect? The two rigs I tested could not be further apart in configuration...both run with no tweaks what so ever.

Gamer:

Intel i5 670
Evga P55 FTW
HDDBoost w/32GB ssd
WD 1T Black hdd (OS installed)
Win7 64 Pro

Bench Rig:

Intel 980X
Evga Classified
32GB ssd (OS installed)
Tiny 7


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

Again all this comes to is really how fast the drive really is and your CPU / RAM but mostly How fast your drives are and how fast they can load the drivers that your system requires and any other stuff you have that run at start up . Tweaked in this sense is only relative to the load one puts on a given system at start up .  So one system may have a faster boot time due to a bios setting not needing to be checked or a file that you have on one may not be on another so there are multiple reasons why one is faster than another . one thing I know for sure is no 2 computers are alike .


----------



## filip007 (Aug 1, 2010)

Here you go...






That was 31.40s on my 200€ Ubuntu system.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

I understand that, but you can see by my screens that niether of the two pc's were optimized in any way and had completely different OS installs. The only common factor between the two was that tiny 32GB ssd...and not even the same ssd! Only a four second spread between the two set-up's...


----------



## El_Mayo (Aug 1, 2010)

metalracer said:


> single boot with maxtor 60gb sata 150.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/capture001789.jpg



who is that woman?


----------



## Hardi (Aug 1, 2010)

Win7 x64, Athlon X3 435, 4GB DDR2, Samsung F3 500GB


----------



## de.das.dude (Aug 1, 2010)

WELL YOU CAN SEE THE SPECS HERE.
<---------------------

shutting down is longer for my rig.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

filip007 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3x/HS/2bca38Go/filip007-desktop-lucid-2.png
> 
> That was 31.40s on my 200€ Ubuntu system.



The problem is every one thinks this is some how cpu related and as it may very well be it is more dependent on what your drives are and how fast they are more than CPU . 
Just a side note is all . simply post what kind of drive it is nothing more .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

^ Agreed - Virtually no difference between my i5 670 and i7 980X.


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ^ Agreed - Virtually no difference between my i5 670 and i7 980X.



When posting up all you need is your drive information just the make / model that is better than CPU information  . although CPU information is fine as well just no CPU-Z is required that is all I am saying .


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lol...  Same old SuperTalent 32GB ssd


----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Lol...  Same old SuperTalent 32GB ssd
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Aug020442.jpg



Seems to me they are not so old as they are rockin fast .


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Lol...  Same old SuperTalent 32GB ssd
> 
> 
> http://i434.photobucket.com/albums/qq69/rickss69/ScreenHunter_01Aug020442.jpg



Hmmmm, maybe if I sold my two caviar blacks and bought 2 SSD's and ran them in RAID0...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 1, 2010)

I just wonder what that Vertex 2 is going to do.


----------



## hat (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## trickson (Aug 1, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I just wonder what that Vertex 2 is going to do.



Simply ROCK ! maybe this will bring the price of mine down some ....


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 8, 2010)

I can report that the Vertex 2 ssd loses by 4 seconds to the HDDBoost w/SuperTalent.   (Vertex 2 = 36...HDDBoost = 32)


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 10, 2010)

I did this and got 86 seconds. Not bad on an couple year old 1.0TB WD Green. I think I need to follow that guide Erocker posted and disable TurboV


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 14, 2010)

HDDBoost w/VERTEX 2


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 19, 2010)

Damn,

Just got my vertex2 and installed win7 64 Ultimate. It restarted in 50s. After I installed Antivirus, creative software...it now restarts at 70s. Dunno wht I,m doin wrong here.

Appreciate your suggestions.

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Damn,
> 
> Just got my vertex2 and installed win7 64 Ultimate. It restarted in 50s. After I installed Antivirus, creative software...it now restarts at 70s. Dunno wht I,m doin wrong here.
> 
> ...



Probably nothing wrong...quick boots are not the forte of ssd's alone. Those times are relatively quick I think.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

Good god...this Sempron 140 is quick as a greased pig!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2010)

I just ran the script and she rebooted. However when I got back into my desktop no window with time displayed. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

Did you unzip the app to desktop? All I can think of atm...


----------



## Molignar (Aug 19, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Damn,
> 
> Just got my vertex2 and installed win7 64 Ultimate. It restarted in 50s. After I installed Antivirus, creative software...it now restarts at 70s. Dunno wht I,m doin wrong here.
> 
> ...



I just tried it and got the same result on my Vertex2 74s, which is totally wrong. Dumped the program, used my stopwatch, from reboot to putting in my pw and getting into windows took 16s. Timed out my Velociraptor, that hit 26s. I'm not sure if it was the same for you but that program added like 30 seconds to the time it takes for me to get into windows on both drives. Try again with a stopwatch, you should get more realistic times.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

^ Using that method I would be like 5 seconds lol...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is the Vertex 2 alone...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

Vertex 2 60GB


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 19, 2010)

Vertex 2 60GB


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 19, 2010)

ricks...i see tht u dont have any antivirus running. Did u disable all the items in msconfig?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 19, 2010)

Heres my slow ass time. I really need an SSD.






Edit: I have to type in a password so subtract about 10 seconds from that. I'm guessing about 49 seconds.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 20, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> ricks...i see tht u dont have any antivirus running. Did u disable all the items in msconfig?



Never use anti-virus anymore...it is useless as far as I can see. 28 seconds in Tiny 7 OS and diagnostic start-up...31 seconds with normal start-up. Here is the monster in it's current state lol...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 6, 2010)

No tweaks. Don't know how someone manages over 70.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

no tweaks here... not even OC


----------



## Radical_Edward (Sep 10, 2010)

Mine's okay at best. 






My boot drive is my WD Blue 500GB


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 10, 2010)

my boot drive is a Hitachi


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 10, 2010)

252 seconds WTF !!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Sep 10, 2010)

MohawkAngel said:


> 252 seconds WTF !!!!



Do you have a password screen ?


----------



## MohawkAngel (Sep 10, 2010)

No i dont maybde its becaue its starting some programs first like the tv tuner cardandother stuff


----------



## AltecV1 (Sep 10, 2010)

*I dont get why it is so slow*


----------



## Makaveli (Sep 20, 2010)

lol I was wondering what happen to my post, I believe there was a forum error yesterday were all the post from Saturday lost?


----------



## Magikherbs (Sep 20, 2010)

My HDD is split.. C: is 40gb, D: is 193. Windows, drivers and page file are on C drive. D drive is for games/demanding apps and backup. Scores an average of 700 on Passmark. 

I'm a fast password typer !! 

I want to hear Ralph from the Simpsons say that heh..


----------



## OldMX (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## Frick (Sep 21, 2010)

Not really though, forgot to log in.


----------



## Jackeduphard (Oct 3, 2010)

Mine takes 46 second on my G72 Asus  I need a SSD ....


----------



## Makaveli (Oct 4, 2010)

Based on what I'm seeing on my own system which is 60 second boot times and I have an SSD the more important factor is the board itself and what its doing at post, how many external controllers on board etc, before you even look at the HD itself.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 7, 2010)

To slow far as im concerned for a SSD


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 7, 2010)

Laptop (2.4ghz C2D, 2GB DDR3, 5400RPM Caviar 160GB) boots Ubuntu in slightly under a minute.  Not sure about the i7 setup, but Win7 is on the X25, and it feels damn fast


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2010)

Ok I win......


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Ok I win......
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/holywow.png


Um I don't think so lol, try using the same program the rest of us use 

Mine starts in like 6 sec using that program your trying to pass off as legit


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2010)

Boo vbscrpit ftl


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Boo vbscrpit ftl
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/vbsucks.png


Boooooooo is right! 

Nice time man 
My hat goes off to ya 

what ssd you running?


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2010)

Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB, im going to try and tweek windows some more


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB, im going to try and tweek windows some more


Nice, ya mind sharing those tweaks? 

I tweak, but I'm thinking I'm lacking what your doing lol


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2010)

Was able to squeeze 1 more second out of it




I Just disabled unwanted services, ran the most simple theme, disable windows sounds, disable programs from starting on start up, ran the SSD tweeker Pro verison, disable folder thumbnails.


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 28, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Was able to squeeze 1 more second out of it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101027/23s.png
> I Just disabled unwanted services, ran the most simple theme, disable windows sounds, disable programs from starting on start up, ran the SSD tweeker Pro verison, disable folder thumbnails.


Cool. 


But for everyday use how's it work for ya?


----------



## v12dock (Oct 28, 2010)

Everything seems to be working perfectly normal


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 26, 2011)

Little better with UEFI, but too small to tell if that really caused the improvement.


----------



## stevednmc (Feb 26, 2011)

[/IMG]


This is my laptop, with windows password while lighting a cigarette!  lol


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> This is my laptop, with windows password while lighting a cigarette!  lol


That long? wow


----------



## stevednmc (Feb 26, 2011)

^^^lol!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 26, 2011)

stevednmc said:


> ^^^lol!


ouch


----------



## crunchie (Feb 26, 2011)

39 seconds on a dual boot.


----------



## Laurijan (Feb 26, 2011)

MetalRacer said:


> Damn this dual boot system is slow.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/Capture049.jpg



If my desktop would show this women - I would boot up below the waist line in about 30sec


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 26, 2011)

i will try it with my new revodrive


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2011)

Late to the game, but I think I've got you all beat 

This is set up for day to day use with games, data and the like with *no* startup tweaks.


----------



## Volkszorn88 (May 29, 2011)

My mobo comes with an instant boot feature where it literally boots up in 4 secs, does that count? lol


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 29, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Late to the game, but I think I've got you all beat
> 
> This is set up for day to day use with games, data and the like with *no* startup tweaks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110529/Capture016.jpg



I have an SSD but Im at 42 seconds. WTF is up with mine?


----------



## Funtoss (May 29, 2011)

70 seconds


----------



## DanishDevil (May 29, 2011)

My current board RAPES my old Gigabyte board's boot time. It's your hardware. This Biostar is more of a barebones board without a ton of added features (that I don't need) so I think that's why it boots faster. Much less stuff to POST through, so literally the fastest boot time I have ever seen


----------



## theJesus (May 29, 2011)

I don't even need to run this bench.

Boot time = Too fucking long.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 29, 2011)

between 22-58 seconds.... literally between 22-32 and 51-58... dependant on the mood of the vertex 3


----------



## Octopuss (May 14, 2012)

39 seconds
Looks like most people are getting similar results. Wondering whether I'd get significantly lower on newer hardware than Core2Duo 

(got Intel 320 SSD though)


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2012)

I will not post my time as it is terrifying....

(for me at least!)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 14, 2012)

erixx said:


> I will not post my time as it is terrifying....
> 
> (for me at least!)



I bet my work laptop has the WORST time for boot up. I will prove it too HAHAA


----------



## erixx (May 14, 2012)

Oh no! Oh yes!
I was remembering Soluto times (an small app for managing boot up etc.) It counts much more than we here.

So i just did a reboot with a stopwatch in hand and I get 35 seconds, including writing the password until the desktop is shown.


----------



## Maban (May 17, 2012)

Put this in a vbs file.


```
Option Explicit
On Error Resume Next
Dim Wsh, Time1, Time2, Result, PathFile, MsgResult, MsgA, AppName, KeyA, KeyB, TimeDiff
MsgA = "Please close all running applications and click on OK."
KeyA = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\RestartTime\"
KeyB = "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\RestartTime"
AppName = "ReBoot-Time"
Set Wsh = CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
PathFile = """" & WScript.ScriptFullName & """"
Result = wsh.RegRead(KeyA & "Times")
if Result = "" then
MsgResult = Msgbox (MsgA, vbOKCancel, AppName)
If MsgResult = vbcancel then WScript.Quit
Wsh.RegWrite KeyA & "Times", left(Time,8), "REG_SZ"
Wsh.RegWrite KeyB, PathFile, "REG_SZ"
Wsh.Run "cmd /c Shutdown -r -t 00", false, 0 
else
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA & "Times"
Wsh.RegDelete KeyA
Wsh.RegDelete KeyB
TimeDiff = DateDiff("s",Result,left(Time,8))
MsgBox "Your computer reboots in " & TimeDiff & " seconds", VbInformation, AppName
end if
wscript.Quit
```


----------



## Octopuss (May 17, 2012)

The trouble with this whole thing is it's not very accurate. If you swith AHCI mode in BIOS off, you shorten the boot by good five seconds for example. Should really time it manually from the moment OS starts to load


----------



## Derek12 (May 18, 2012)

76 secs, plus the POST delay which is maybe 20 secs (video card BIOS POST, plus m/b BIOS POST.


----------



## anoobarak (May 18, 2012)

Boot takes around 20s. The ssd is almost full.


----------



## theJesus (May 18, 2012)

damn, do you have enough icons yet?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 18, 2012)

from windows logo showing up to full desktop load... 4 seconds.


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

Windows boots plenty fast with my SSD, but I know that the overall speed it will take will be crap because the BIOS takes its sweet time... but it could be worse. I work with servers that take 2+ minutes for the BIOS alone. I hate restarting those.


----------



## t_ski (May 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I work with servers that take 2+ minutes for the BIOS alone. I hate restarting those.



And then the controller for the raid card kicks in for another minute or so...

I wonder what this would be like on brand new VM not joined to a domain?  The group policy settings seem to slow things down quite a bit, too.


----------



## Aquinus (May 19, 2012)

t_ski said:


> I wonder what this would be like on brand new VM not joined to a domain? The group policy settings seem to slow things down quite a bit, too.



VMs boot very fast, even off of HDD raid-5. I have a web server VM that boots in less than 20 seconds, but that is only because VMWare's bios lasts for about 2-3 seconds then loading an Ubuntu Server without any GUI is zippy quick.


----------

